# Greetings from the West Country



## AlanMacRae (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi all. Composer, arranger, orchestrator, conductor, brass and percussion player from near Bath ion the south west of UK.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 31, 2018)

Hey Alan, welcome to the site and hello from Bristol!


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi Alan, welcome to the site. Absolutely lovely part of Britain you're in!


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 2, 2018)

A welcome from the Forest of Dean


----------

